# Anybody collect Alpine V12?



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

I have always been very nostalgic about the V12 lines from the late 90's/early 2000's. I have an MRV-F303 that I bought over 10 years ago and it's still going strong. I remember lusting over these amps in the pages of CSR and AS&S long before I could even drive. Anybody here share my love for these semi-old school amps?


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I like the style of the heatsinks. Sadly the only ones I've come across were trashed and overpriced.


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got a nice 5 ch mrvf353 in the classifieds right now


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a MRV-100M. Neat little sub amp, used to have a 4 channel as well. These particular amps are really nicely built.


----------



## jcfreak (May 1, 2008)

Had to pull these out of retirement. They are going into my youngest son's first ride.
The 400s will be bridged to run front Polk MM6501's.
The 1000 will be bridged to run an Obsidian 10v3, in a custom ported center console box.

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p93/dslahue/misc/photo6.jpg


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I have a MRV-100M. Neat little sub amp, used to have a 4 channel as well. These particular amps are really nicely built.


Yeah, they are little tanks. I am going to start collecting and hopefully get them all one day. Have been looking for a MRD-F752. It's the big 5 channel. Most birth sheets I've seen for it say 90-110x4 + 390ish on the sub channel. All at 12 volts! I'd say at normal operating voltage it would do 200x2 bridged and around 500 on the 5th channel. Gotta love it.


----------



## jcfreak (May 1, 2008)

I've "heard" that the MRV-1000 can put down 650-800watts on 14.4 volts.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

jcfreak said:


> I've "heard" that the MRV-1000 can put down 650-800watts on 14.4 volts.


Mine did. It was a beast, until someone decided they needed it worse than me


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

jcfreak said:


> I've "heard" that the MRV-1000 can put down 650-800watts on 14.4 volts.


They'll actually do that at 12v. At 14.4v I have seen 2 tested. 1 at a little over 900 and another just over 1,000 watts. It's a beast for sure. Hungry for power though.


----------



## jcfreak (May 1, 2008)

^that's why i've hung onto them. Everything from the era was power hungry. I've been trying to secure some Linear Powers for my truck. I have an old set ADS 325is that I want to use.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a few t757, they were beasts. Current hungry beasts. I would love to have a t757 and t1507 now


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I've had the MRV-T757 & MRV-F407 a couple if times....I wished I would have kept at least one of each.


----------

